# Brauche dringend Hilfe bei einem Projekt.



## Shichibukai (29. Dez 2015)

Hallo Leute,

folgendes Problem. Ich habe mir für die Schule als Projekt eine Art Glücksspiel im Stil von CSGOJackpot oder ähnlichem vorgenommen.

Problem ist nun wenn ich auf nen Button drücke passiert nichts.
Hier der Code des Buttons.
Was ihr wissen solltet die Variable gewinn ist mit einer zahl besetzt zwischen 1 und 100 die zufällig generiert wird.
Die Variable percentage ist eben der prozentuelle Anteil den man am gesamten Jackpot gewettet hat. Bitte um Hilfe.

Gruß Florian.


```
if (gewinn <= percentage) {
                    System.out.println(jackpot);
                    System.out.println(percentage);
                    euro = euro + jackpot;
                   jackpot = 0;
                   anzahl = 0;
                   einsatz = 0;
                   percentage = 0;
                } else {
                    jackpot = 0;
                    anzahl = 0;
                    einsatz = 0;
                    percentage = 0;
                }  
            }
        });
```


----------



## stg (29. Dez 2015)

Ich sehe nirgends einen Button, den man klicken könnte.


----------



## Shichibukai (29. Dez 2015)




----------



## javampir (29. Dez 2015)

wahrscheinlich kommt er in den else rein un du siehst nicht, dass deine variablen auf 0 gesetzt werden


----------



## Joose (29. Dez 2015)

Du hat nur im if-Zweig eine Ausgabe. Was ist wenn rein zufällig nur der else Zweig betreten wird weil die if-Bedingung nie zutrifft? Dann wirst du auch nie eine Ausgabe sehen.
Mache vor dem if eine Ausgabe hin und kontrolliere die Werte. (oder am besten du verwendest den Debugger dafür )


----------



## Shichibukai (29. Dez 2015)

danke leute 

hatte einfach in den einzelnen textfeldern vergessen die variablen auszugeben  bin sooo dumm haha klar kann da nicht viel passieren


----------



## Shichibukai (30. Dez 2015)

aber noch eine andere frage wie kann ich hier eine try catch machen das man in das textfeld wirklich nur einen integer wert eingeben kann und bei anderen dingen ein error komm t?


----------



## knilch (31. Dez 2015)

Hi,
Wenn du ein Swing-Gui hast: http://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/uiswing/components/formattedtextfield.html
Für JavaFx:

```
text.textProperty().addListener(newChangeListener<String>(){
    @Overridepublicvoid changed(ObservableValue<?extendsString> observable,String oldValue,String newValue){
        if(newValue.matches("\\d*")){
            int value =Integer.parseInt(newValue);
        }else{
            text.setText(oldValue);
        }
    }
});
```
Besser wäre aber:
du erstellst eine eigene Klasse, welche JTextField bzw. TextField(JavaFx) erweitert und fügst dort eine Eingabe restriktion hinzu:
Google: swing JTextfield numbers only bzw. javafx textfield numbers only


----------

